# An alle Jäger



## Sarja-Cell (28. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen....

ich weiß es ist ein Rätsel... und Rätsel lösen macht Spaß aber ich habe keine Lust mehr... Evendim ist voll mit Rätsel.
Bisher alle erfolgreich gelöst aber auch scheiterte an "Spuren durch Evendim" für Lvl 36... kleine Jägerquest die wahrscheinlich keiner braucht aber... der ehrgeizt packt dann doch einen...

Der OOC-Channel und der Beratungs-Channel laufen durchgehen heiss weil jeder fragt "Kann mir einer sagen wo die verkratzte Pfeilspitze ist?"...

also

WO IST DIE VERKRATZTE PFEILSPITZE?!?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Danke im vorraus schonmal


----------



## Sarja-Cell (29. August 2007)

Gut, 
ich habe es dann auch selbst gefunden

Aber erklären ist auch nicht einfach also wundert es mich das keiner geschrieben hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (29. August 2007)

Wie wäre es mit einem Screenshot der Map, mit dir an der Stelle, wo es die Pfeilspitze gibt?


----------



## DolemaNN (10. September 2007)

koordinaten welche sind die?


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. September 2007)

1) Bitte lern' mal, deine Frage in einem angemessenen Deutsch zu formulieren @ DolemaNN.
2) Die Pfeilspitze befindet sich bei der Kreuzung des Hohen Königs (und jetzt frag' bitte nicht, wo die ist).


----------



## Frigobert (11. September 2007)

Na, ihr seid mir ja tolle Jäger und Fährtenleser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In den meisten Fällen braucht man nur ein paar Schritte zu gehen, um in einiger Entfernung die nächsten Spuren zu finden. Und nicht verzweifeln - es gibt auch falsche Spuren, die in eine Sackgasse führen.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (12. September 2007)

Bei mir wurden nur leider keine Spuren angezeigt ... deshalb hatte ich recht große Probleme.

Aber dann durch hilfe doch gefunden.


----------



## Redundant (18. September 2007)

Grüße,

der wohl einfachste Trick besteht darin, die Textnamen aller Objekte im Spiel einzuschalten. Normalerweise macht man das mit der Taste N.

Wenn danach zwar alle Spieler und Kreaturen im Spiel mit Namen angezeigt werden, aber nicht die umliegenden Objekte, bitte mit STRG + O in die Optionen gehen, und dort das Häkchen auch für die Objektnamen machen - in welcher der Einstellungen dort genau weiss ich nicht aus dem Kopf, ist aber einfacher zu finden als die "verwischten Spuren" im Regen.

Dann ist die Suche nach den Spuren um einiges leichter. Die Spuren in Evendim habe ich zum Beispiel noch alleine ohne diese Hilfe gefunden... Aber nördlich von Aughaire bin ich dann schier wahnsinnig geworden.


----------



## Alex38 (15. Oktober 2007)

Alles was oben geschrieben wurde bringt einem überhaupt nichts. Kreuzung des hohen Königs? Schön diese Brücke ist gross und das Gebiet riesig wo suchen? Auch ich hatte gesucht und bin im Forum nicht weiter gekommen.

Die Pfeilspitze ist:

Wenn Ihr von Tinnundir von *NORDEN* kommt, *nicht über die Brücke laufen* sondern südwestlich den *Hang runterlaufen*. Eine erste Spur findet Ihr in der nähe der Brücke, die Pfeilspitze ist *hinter einem Busch* ganz in der nähe der Steinbrücke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So jetzt müsst ihr zwar noch suchen aber das ist sicherlich einfacher als Stundenlang das ganze Gebiet zu durchkämmen!

Also so habe ich die Pfeilspitze gefunden. Viel Spass noch bei HDRO

...den solche Quests machen keinen Spass...

Greetz


----------



## Taxadvisor (17. Oktober 2007)

@Alex 38   Vielen Dank für die Beschreibung... bin anscheinend ein schlechter Fährtenleser, aber ohne hätte ich das Ding nicht gefunden. 

Gruß

Pfeilspitzenbesitzer


----------



## Sarja-Cell (24. Oktober 2007)

Taxadvisor schrieb:


> ... bin anscheinend ein schlechter Fährtenleser
> 
> Pfeilspitzenbesitzer





Na dann mal viel Spaß beim Ork-Schädel   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Izlanzadi (21. Dezember 2007)

Noch viel mehr Spaß bei der 48iger Quest in Himbar... 
die ersten Spuren sind leicht... 
aber dann kommt nur 
'' wohin er gegangen ist ist unkar, die spuren sind Chaotisch...'' (<- oder so) 
ich suche seit 1 1/2 h die nächste Fährte... 
NIX.... 
UND vor allem

IN KEINEM FORUM ODER QUESTDINGENS GIBT ES WAS DARÜBER *schnief*


----------



## Rankin (24. Dezember 2007)

Izlanzadi schrieb:


> Noch viel mehr Spaß bei der 48iger Quest in Himbar...
> die ersten Spuren sind leicht...
> aber dann kommt nur
> '' wohin er gegangen ist ist unkar, die spuren sind Chaotisch...'' (<- oder so)
> ...




Dann kuck mal hier:

http://www.hdro-der-widerstand.de/fragen/j...nir/index2.html

Gruß

Sonnenblume


----------

